# How am I suppose to eat 3,000 calories



## Won (Jun 5, 2010)

How am I suppose to eat 3,000 calories a day? I go to the gym at 1 O'clock ( I leave at 12:30). I find it hard to eat 3,000 a day, especially after gym since you should not eat much calories after workout.

Is it ok for me to do this: Make food before going to bed; wake up at 5, eat ,then sleep, then wake up at 7 and eat?

So any tips here?


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Would of thought it be imperative to eat especially after a workout

due to the body demanding nutrients and wanting to repair itself....

Have a look in the gaining weight section mate,

some top tips in there


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Well if you're looking for a 3000 cal diet I can only assume you are bulking, so firstly you want to eat ALOT of calories post workout (about 500-600, decent protein/carbs/fats), just split your meals down to 5-7 a day, eating every 2-3 hours.

Hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

Won said:


> How am I suppose to eat 3,000 calories a day? I go to the gym at 1 O'clock ( I leave at 12:30). I find it hard to eat 3,000 a day, especially after gym *since you should not eat much calories after workout.*


Wrong



Won said:


> *Is it ok for me to do this: Make food before going to bed; wake up at 5, eat ,then sleep, then wake up at 7 and eat?*
> 
> So any tips here?


I wouldnt

Tips yes. go and look in gainaing weight section

7am Eat it, eggs, WW toast. done

10am - some food

12.30 - snack on way to gym (shake if you have too)

14:00 - Post workout shake

15:00 - meal. Lean meat, veg, carbs

18:00 - another meal

21:00 - Pre bed meal/shake


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Your in the right place for advice mate, but i have a feeling you might need to bin everything you thought you new and start again 

Can you put up what your eating now and a few stats, age,height, weight and a brief of your workout, to be fair most of what you want is already on here if you search but im sure you will get some help.

And 3000 cals a day is not difficult with the right diet.

As normal, typed this and a few have already got on it.......good advise too:thumbup1:


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Good points already raised but in brief - have a look at the gaining weight section for diet plans - 3,000 a day is easily done mate.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Won said:


> How am I suppose to eat 3,000 calories a day? I go to the gym at 1 O'clock ( I leave at 12:30). I find it hard to eat 3,000 a day, especially after gym since you should not eat much calories after workout.
> 
> Is it ok for me to do this: Make food before going to bed; wake up at 5, eat ,then sleep, then wake up at 7 and eat?
> 
> So any tips here?


3000 calories is not much at all I eat roughly that on one of my days in my diet plan and I am dieting for a comp.

*'especially after gym since you should not eat much calories after workout'*

Whoever told you the above is talking complete nonsense - YOU MUST take on board nutrients directly after a workout in the form of a post work out shake *50gr of simple carbs and 50gr of whey protein isolate.*

*1 hour after your shake eat a solid meal of protein, carbs and fats add plenty of veggies too*

All your meals should consist of these basic elements protein, carbs, fats. This is a nutrition 101....the rest you have to figure out yourself.

*Lou*


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I am struggling to eat UNDER 3000 cal a day, I mean it isn't a lot if you are eating good nutrient dense food, maybe a shake or two. I keep blowing my rough limit I have gave myself, and am still starving at the end of the day :cursing:

Can't see how you are having probs unless you are tiny, or a girl maybe 

EDIT, a girl replied above me, saying 3000 was no bother, I shall hang my head in shame for my sexist remark :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im the same as rams keeping mine around 2800 currently and its killing me. keep snacking on fruit and any other low cal stuff i come across lmao


----------



## jujhimup (Apr 12, 2009)

if you can split your meals into x6 you'll find it pretty easy = 500 calories a meal. as like rs007 dieting at the moment i find it difficult to eat within my allowed amount (around 2650 or so. but thats dieting).


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

rs007 said:


> I am struggling to eat UNDER 3000 cal a day, I mean it isn't a lot if you are eating good nutrient dense food, maybe a shake or two. I keep blowing my rough limit I have gave myself, and am still starving at the end of the day :cursing:
> 
> Can't see how you are having probs unless you are tiny, *or a girl maybe*
> 
> EDIT, a girl replied above me, saying 3000 was no bother, I shall hang my head in shame for my sexist remark :lol:


I guess that as this is posted in the "For the ladies" section it may be from a girl?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I am struggling to eat UNDER 3000 cal a day, I mean it isn't a lot if you are eating good nutrient dense food, maybe a shake or two. I keep blowing my rough limit I have gave myself, and am still starving at the end of the day :cursing:
> 
> Can't see how you are having probs unless you are tiny, or a girl maybe
> 
> EDIT, a girl replied above me, saying 3000 was no bother, I shall hang my head in shame for my sexist remark :lol:


LMAO!!! Yes 3000 cals is NO prob...shame on you rs007 you sexist you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

BB73 said:


> I guess that as this is posted in the "For the ladies" section it may be from a girl?


Hey - I never claimed to be the sharpest tool in the box :lol:

Besides, could be a little Britain "Im a lady" type of situation  

Nah in all seriousness, I didn't even notice the section, just spotted it on the top ten posts


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Lou said:


> LMAO!!! Yes 3000 cals is NO prob...shame on you rs007 you sexist you :lol: :lol: :lol:


I know, I'm terrible.

However,

Since we have established the subject is a girl, then why doesn't she just do what all you girls do and chomp on chocolate/cake? :confused1:

BOOOMMM 10k cals no prob.

Was I just a naughty sexist again there? Ooops 

I'll leave now


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

As others have said, eating 3000 calories a day isn't difficult.

But why do you want to eat 3000 calories a day?

Providing you're eating enough protein and fats, and not lacking energy, you'll gain lean muscle and can forget counting calories.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

\ said:


> Hey - I never claimed to be the sharpest tool in the box :lol:
> 
> Besides, could be a little Britain "Im a lady" type of situation
> 
> Nah in all seriousness, I didn't even notice the section, just spotted it on the top ten posts


Lol FAIL Rams.. Haha


----------



## jujhimup (Apr 12, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> But why do you want to eat 3000 calories a day?


woops missed that one too, depends on your weight you might not need to eat that amount?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

last sunday i ate 300 calories in 1 meal


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I, like many others on here have a full time job. I still manage to train 4x per week and shovel 4500 cals down my neck a day with ease. Lots of people on here have a much more hectic life than me and still manage it.

But yeah basically what Lou said:lol:


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

eat loads of small meals


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> last sunday i ate 300 calories in 1 meal


What did you have, a banana!!! 

Think you mean 3000!!!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Damn my breakkie is 1000cals!

Yes Prodiver I have breakkie as soon as I wake


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

DB said:


> Damn my breakkie is 1000cals!
> 
> Yes Prodiver I have breakkie as soon as I wake


that must be the diet KFC breakfast then. 

plus Kiwi Fruit. I hear a good helping of Kiwi helps with the digestion. Would you agree Baz? :lol:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Sleep is essential so if you get 8 hours solid sleep, it leaves you with 16 hours during to eat 3000 calories...which tbh you could get easily.

6 meals averaging 500 calories calories is 3000calories ^^


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> What did you have, a banana!!!
> 
> Think you mean 3000!!!!!


haha yeah my bad, my cheat meal was over 3000cals


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Umm, 3 pastys a day.

Brekkie, lunch and dinner.

That exceeds 3000 calories.. Not going to give you big muscles though.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> that must be the diet KFC breakfast then.
> 
> plus Kiwi Fruit. *I hear a good helping of Kiwi helps with the digestion. Would you agree Baz?* :lol:


Along with a nice pair of Melons too :lol:

And everyone knows DB is a Nando's man NOT KFC!

SD


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

DB said:


> Damn my breakkie is 1000cals!
> 
> Yes Prodiver I have breakkie as soon as I wake


That explains the muffin-top... :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

jujhimup said:


> woops missed that one too, depends on your weight you might not need to eat that amount?


Point is, how does anyone know how many calories they need a day?

They can't. The BMR and energy useage calculations are only theoretical and don't take ito account a person's job, daily routine, workout intensity or the weather temperature.

Your energy requirements differ from day to day. If you keep eating always the same number of calories, unless on average they happen to match your energy expenditure exactly, you'll either get porkier or lack energy more and more.

And how should your supposed calories be split between protein, fats and carbs?

All the suggested spits are again only empirical and differ wildly!

The only figure you can determine with any degree of confidence is your protein requirement.


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

mcdonalds x 2


----------



## bigstu316 (May 31, 2010)

Get yaself some ultra fine porridge oats mate, great source of carbs n calories with a low GI too. I swear by em to help me get all my calories in over the day!!  )


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

:thumb :i eat around 2800 without trying. 3000 calories really isnt that much. throw a few gainer shakes in there, they will bump up the calories


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Wish I could eat 3000 a day without wanting to eat the fridge every couple of hours :sad:

Pro, if I didn't count cals and macro's, *I* wouldn't know

where I was nutrition wise.

I've done the eat when hungry, gauge by mirror and it was when I weighed the most,

as in fat. I have a memory like a sieve and unless written down I'd never know

wtf

I'd eaten from one day to next. IMO its the only way & seems to work for a lot

of ppl on here.

I to have 1000 cal brekky on waking, shame on me:tongue:

each to there own though

Tend to agree if you're not a serious trainer then maybe counting cals etc would

be a bit of a nonsense


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

tel3563 said:


> Pro, if I didn't count cals and macro's, *I* wouldn't know
> 
> where I was nutrition wise.
> 
> I've done the eat when hungry, gauge by mirror and it was when I weighed the most, as in fat.


I agree with Prodiver on certain things he posts but this not counting calorie stuff I don't agree with.

Going by how you look/feel etc day to day as opposed to have it calculated as to how much you need to eat....how the fuk do you think 60% of our obese population guage their food intake??

Exactly that way. I know I'd prefer to have it mapped out and keep track of it


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> that must be the diet KFC breakfast then.
> 
> plus Kiwi Fruit. I hear a good helping of Kiwi helps with the digestion. Would you agree Baz? :lol:


Not if u get the wrong week... Kiwi fruit and tomato sauce doesn't taste too good!





SD said:


> Along with a nice pair of Melons too :lol:
> 
> And everyone knows DB is a Nando's man NOT KFC!
> 
> SD


LOL! :beer:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

place fork in food

place fork in mouth

remove fork leaving food in mouth

chew

swallow

repeat

sorry couldnt resist broken down into small meals it should be no problem and a few shake will soon up the calories are you sure youve calculated the calories correctly?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SD said:


> Along with a nice pair of Melons too :lol:
> 
> SD


   dam straight



DB said:


> Not if u get the wrong week... Kiwi fruit and tomato sauce doesn't taste too good!


u dont have to f*cking eat it or 'smash' it then.....i have fingers and a RAMPANT rabbit :tt2:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

ah24 said:


> I agree with Prodiver on certain things he posts but this not counting calorie stuff I don't agree with.
> 
> Going by how you look/feel etc day to day as opposed to have it calculated as to how much you need to eat....*how the fuk do you think 60% of our obese population guage their food intake??*
> 
> Exactly that way. I know I'd prefer to have it mapped out and keep track of it


The obese don't gauge their food intake. But as a bodybuilder you do.

The only question is what is the best way to do this.

Though some guys may get some sense of security and progress from weighing their food and counting their calories, it is - as I've said - pointless.

Every day you'll need a different number of calories, so eating the same number defies logic.

Unless by chance you happen to hit the average total number spot on, you'll get inexorably porkier or tired and weak.

The formulae guys use to work out their BMRs and number of calories are only empirical approximations, as are the different percentage protein/fat/carb splits advocated by different "authorities".

But you can determine your minimum protein needs with a fair degree of confidence, and easily ensure you get enough.

And any honest bodybuilder knows when he's too porky, or lacks energy when working out.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> that must be the diet KFC breakfast then.
> 
> plus Kiwi Fruit. I hear a good helping of Kiwi helps with the digestion. Would you agree Baz? :lol:


LMFAO... very nice...



DB said:


> Not if u get the wrong week... Kiwi fruit and tomato sauce doesn't taste too good!


Oh man you are going straight to hell for that one...



MissBC said:


> u dont have to f*cking eat it or 'smash' it then.....i have fingers and a RAMPANT rabbit :tt2:


See... tooold ya...


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> The obese don't gauge their food intake. But as a bodybuilder you do.
> 
> The only question is what is the best way to do this.
> 
> ...


good post


----------

